# T-mobile Google G1 Android

## John5788

has anyone gotten one of these phones yet?

I am trying to mount it on my computer and it won't mount, giving me these messages in dmesg:

```

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

SCSI device sda: 1995776 512-byte hdwr sectors (1022 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1995776 512-byte hdwr sectors (1022 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: unknown partition table

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

however, I can access it as a standard usb storage device within my windows computers. any idea?

----------

## zAfi

```
sda: unknown partition table 
```

Is the right filesystem module available on your system?

----------

## John5788

im assuming its a fat32 partition, like any other mass storage device, which I can mount just fine (flash drives, mp3 player, old digital camera) so I have support for vfat in my kernel.

----------

## John5788

i think i just solved this problem on my own. the stock microsd card that the G1 comes out with is formatted with FAT, not FAT32. I think if I just buy an upgraded memory card (8gb microsdhc) it will work just fine because it will be formatted with FAT32. thanks!

----------

## torontolimo

Well i though the same for all, since ubuntu isnt changing any kernel sources or atleast not developing any modules. So it holds the same for all distros right?

I did searched the kernel trap, theres no report of such...

----------

## Stupendoussteve

```
sda: unknown partition table
```

This is not talking about the filesystem, it is talking about the partition type, or the lack of a supported partition table.

I have heard this can happen when the full flash drive is formatted but not partitioned, but only if you did not even write a blank partition table. mkfs.vfat will allow you to format the whole drive and create an empty partition table (Windows does not create an empty partition table, but I was still able to mount a drive).

Try running fdisk -l /dev/sda, see if anything odd comes out of it (chances are it will say there is not a valid partition table). It is possible that it is using some exitic partition type. Linux can read FAT and FAT32, that should not be preventing you from mounting.

----------

## polovinamozga

i have s similar problem  :Sad: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3325360#post3325360

----------

## das bletch

same here. fdisk doesn't show anything odd. 

anyone figured this out yet?

----------

## bbgermany

When you connect the phone, in the upper left corner of the phone display a notification pops up. Open this and answer the question whether it should be allowed to be used as a mass storage device. Then it will show up a valid partition table.

Took me a few moments to figure this out  :Very Happy: 

bb

----------

## das bletch

Yes, I had figured that part out too. It wasn't a matter of telling the phone to mount or not, but whether gentoo could mount it.

I did solve this problem after posting last night. I believe it was a kernel issue, as this morning I successfully mounted the sd card.

USB mass storage had been compiled as module, but when I compiled it in kernel, it mounted just fine.

Hope this helps others.

Once mounted on /dev/sdb, i ran fdisk /dev/sdb and printed the partition table, which was very odd.

```

Disk /dev/sdb: 1021 MB, 1021837312 bytes

32 heads, 61 sectors/track, 1022 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1952 * 512 = 999424 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x69737369

This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   ?      957875     1044294    84344761   69  Unknown

Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(68, 13, 10) logical=(957874, 21, 37)

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(288, 115, 43) logical=(1044293, 15, 36)

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb2   ?      871681     1829612   934940732+  73  Unknown

Partition 2 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(371, 114, 37) logical=(871680, 1, 61)

Partition 2 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(366, 32, 33) logical=(1829611, 4, 30)

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb3   ?           2           2           0   74  Unknown

Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(371, 114, 37) logical=(1, 10, 12)

Partition 3 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(372, 97, 50) logical=(1, 10, 11)

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb4               1     1759792  1717556736    0  Empty

Partition 4 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(0, 0, 0) logical=(0, 0, 1)

Partition 4 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(0, 0, 0) logical=(1759791, 23, 37)

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Partition table entries are not in disk order

```

----------

## bbgermany

that looks kinda strange. i should check my table on my 4GB card installed in my G1.

bb

----------

## das bletch

I have RC33, and just found the how-to-get-root that still maintains the 1.1 firmware. not so much interested in iPhone bells and whistles, but...

here it is:

http://i.gizmodo.com/5146797/how-to-hack-android-for-multitouch-web-browsing-on-the-t+mobile-g1

both this page and others i've seen say to reformat to FAT32. I'll see if that does away with that horrible and strange partition table. 

bbgermany, did you get a simple readout of the partition table?[/url]

----------

## polovinamozga

[  965.152041] usb 2-6: Product: Android Phone

[  965.152042] usb 2-6: Manufacturer: HTC

[  965.152044] usb 2-6: SerialNumber: HT848GZ72398

[  965.152143] usb 2-6: uevent

[  965.152212] usb 2-6: usb_probe_device

[  965.152215] usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  965.155041] usb 2-6: adding 2-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  965.155057] usb 2-6:1.0: uevent

[  965.155075] libusual 2-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  965.155079] libusual 2-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  965.155092] usb-storage 2-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  965.155095] usb-storage 2-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  965.155197] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  965.155318] usb-storage: device found at 7

[  965.155324] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  965.155362] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[  965.155406] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0040

[  975.713054] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0040

[  975.764280] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[  975.815280] usb 2-6: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

[  975.879288] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[  985.972058] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0040

[  986.023035] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[  986.074036] usb 2-6: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

[  986.139280] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1002.240076] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 1002.291035] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1002.342038] usb 2-6: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

[ 1002.407036] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1002.454043] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 1002.552034] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1002.603285] usb 2-6: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

[ 1002.668032] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1002.704038] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 1012.761079] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 1012.812290] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1012.863037] usb 2-6: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

[ 1012.928051] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [5] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1012.954034] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 1013.009058] scsi 7:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

[ 1013.009617] usb-storage: device scan complete

----------

## das bletch

there is also a hack to get debian running off the sdcard. since sd cards only support limited file systems, jail breaking the phone means loading the ext2 module and running debian over a loopback device. this does not replace android at all, but get a decent sized sd card before you do it

----------

## polovinamozga

bump.

[  945.093284] usb 1-6: manual set_interface for iface 1, alt 0

[  945.101289] scsi 11:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

[  945.101627] usb-storage: device scan complete

not connected  :Sad: 

----------

